# 16GB high read/write speed buy



## rahuldude09 (Dec 19, 2011)

hello people i want to buy a *16GB pendrive* with excellent read/write speeds.
i have no such demands with internal softwares provided with the pendrive.i can even order the pendrives from abroad if required.
All i want is:

*1.stylish design
2.excellent read/write speed
3.sturdy,well built
*
my budget can be extended to  Rs.1600


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 19, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Transcend Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 16 GB: Pendrive got this and even though i still use it on a usb 2.0 port i get read and write speeds  of 40 and 20mbps resp.


----------

